# Lowrance Livesight



## Carpman (May 18, 2005)

Does anyone know if they are releasing a new Lowrance Livesight? I was going to add the livesight transducer to my bow mount but caught wind they will be releasing a newer version. I don't want to drop 1k and have a new one come out the next week.


----------



## Raker (May 9, 2004)




----------



## Carpman (May 18, 2005)

There it is thanks man!

Do you have a release date on it? There is no information on the interweb.


----------



## flyinghappy (Jun 26, 2017)

It's just leaks at the moment. I think they are going to announce them early December.


----------

